# Fiber Optic Problems??



## Disco5 (Nov 2, 2016)

Seems I can not get incoming calls on my line at the moment, Sky via Openreach?
Now I can down load pdf's on line, surf the net but NOT get any new work Folding??
Is Folding Data different to surfing the net??

Away in Oakhampton till Saturday, so hope all back to normal by then?


----------



## alucasa (Nov 2, 2016)

Call your ISP support hotline?


----------



## Disco5 (Nov 2, 2016)

Problem solved, seems that Openreach were working/playing with the local coms box.
All back to normal and good download speeds are back.


----------

